# estágio/estagiário



## Jessica_limab

Hola a todos!!

Alguien podría decirme cómo se dice "estágio y estagiário" en español.

Saludos cordiales!


----------



## Lusitania

Olá Jessica,

Boa questão.

Sempre ouvi chamar Becario a estagiários em espanhol, no entanto a tradução também seria Bolseiro. Não são a mesma coisa em português mas parece que sim em Espanhol.

A ver se alguém aparece para esclarecer esta dúvida que também tenho.

Obrigada


----------



## Jessica_limab

Lusitania said:


> Olá Jessica,
> 
> Boa questão.
> 
> Sempre ouvi chamar Becario a estagiários em espanhol, no entanto a tradução também seria Bolseiro. Não são a mesma coisa em português mas parece que sim em Espanhol.
> 
> A ver se alguém aparece para esclarecer esta dúvida que também tenho.
> 
> Obrigada


 

Pra mim soa um pouco mal dizer becario, já que parece que a dita palavra vem de Beca , que sería uma bolsa de estudos ... Bom vamos ver se alguém pode nos ajudar...
Obrigada pela força . haha


----------



## Amarello

Hola Jéssica,
*"Estágio" *significaprácticas tambiény* estágiario* es la persona que las realiza, es decir, el practicante.  Bueno, aquí en Perú le decimos así.  Por ejemplo, en el último ciclo de estudios tuve que hacer "prácticas" de traducción en una empresa.
Que tengas un lindo día,
Amarello


----------



## Jessica_limab

Muchas gracias por tu explicación!!  

Es má simple así, no? jaja

Saludos cordiales!


----------



## coquis14

Vou tentar escrever meu comentàrio em português.Eu sei que este è um thread velho mais eu queria clarear què pelo què eu tinha sabido estagio significa "pasantia" e estagiario "pasante" ou seja a pessoa què faz o estagio.Achei què era importante dizê-lo.Pelo menos assim falamos na Argentina.


----------



## Outsider

Bienvenido al foro. Aunque su portugués se entiende bien, hice unas correcciones a su mensaje. 



coquis14 said:


> Vou tentar escrever meu comentário em português.Eu sei que este é um thread velho mas eu queria esclarecer que pelo que eu sei estágio significa "pasantia" e estagiário "pasante" ou seja a pessoa que faz o estágio.Achei que era importante dizê-lo.Pelo menos assim falamos na Argentina.


----------



## Tomby

> Alguien podría decirme cómo se dice "estágio y estagiário" en español.


1. *estágio*: _aprendizaje, práctica, situación transitoria de preparación_.
2. *estagiário*: _Dícese del practicante de cualquier profesión; relativo a práctica o adiestramiento_.
© Diccionario VOX Portugués-Espanhol



> Sempre ouvi chamar Becario a estagiários em espanhol, no entanto a tradução também seria Bolseiro. Não são a mesma coisa em português mas parece que sim em Espanhol.


Sim, Lusitania tem razão. Actualmente, não sei a causa, mas é asim. Antigamente um "_becario_" era o estudante que "_estudiaba con beca_", quer dizer, que o Estado lhe pagava um estipêndio para tirar os estudos.
Os estudantes que tiraram os estudos de Direito e praticam a profissão de advogado num escritório ou cartório chamam-se em espanhol "_pasantes_".
Em geral, eu diria que um "engenheiro estagiário" em espanhol é um "_ingeniero en prácticas_".
Exemplo:
"_Ontem falou-se muito sobre a questão do Benfica estar a realizar um *estágio* em Jerez ser um erro de Camacho e que poderá ter custos na futura época do..._"
Este parágrafo refere-se aos treinamentos do Benfica para iniciar o Campeonato da 1ª Divisão do futebol português.
Igualmente o Benfica (e outros clubes portugueses) tem um "centro estagiário" onde as promessas do futebol treinam para ser "estrelas" desde desporto.
Espero ter ajudado.
Cumprimentos!


----------



## MOC

Chamam-se "centros de estágio" TT. De resto concordo. Enquanto vivia em Espanha chamavam becario tanto ao estudante que estuda através de uma bolsa (beca), como aos estagiários (en prácticas).


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

En Ecuador, yo conocía esta palabra como "pasantía" (estágio) o "pasante" (estagiário), conforme ya lo han dicho anteriormente.


----------



## Naticruz

¡Hola!
Confirmando algo de lo ya fue afirmado, las personas que están «*em estágio*» están en
*plácticas *(se usa más en plural).

La palabra «*estagiário» *no se encuentra en los diccionarios españoles.
Cordiales saludos


----------



## ceballos

Estágio: Prácticas
Estagiário: Becario en prácticas (não se pode dizer practicante porque é uma profissão, é a pessoa que põe injecções aos doentes).
Bolsa: Beca
Bolseiro: Becario
Um estagiário nem sempre está a receber uma pequena quantidade de dinheiro, às vezes em Espanha é até um luxo trabalhar de graça para outros com tal de ganhar experiência.
E pasante em Espanha apenas se usa para os estagiários que trabalham num gabinete de advogados.


----------



## Tomby

*MOC*, tem razão, mas repare que na minha resposta eu disse que "não sei a causa". Eu queria dizer que não sei a causa pela qual mudaram a palavra "_aprendiz_" [_en prácticas_] por "_becario_".

*Ceballos*, igualmente você tem razão: 
_Practicante_ = homem ou mulher que trata doentes, normalmente nos domicílios e principalmente dá injecções. Actualmente a palavra "practicante [de medicina]" está em desuso porque se usa "_ATS_" (_Ayudante Técnico Sanitario_) ou "_Enfermero/a_" e se trata de profissões com estudos universitários. 

P.S.- Trata-se de um erro gramatical dizer "practicant*a*" porque "practicante" serve para homem e para mulher. _Idem_ "estudiante" e não "estudiant*a*", "periodista" e não "periodist*o*", etc.

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Carfer

Olá ceballos,

Não levarás a mal que te corrija duas ou três expressões do teu, aliás excelente, português:

Não se diz pôr injecções mas sim dar injecções;
com tal de é óbvio espanholismo; terás de dizer para ganhar experiência ou com o objectivo/finalidade de ganhar experiência
gabinete de advogados não é nenhum erro, mas, pelo menos aqui em Portugal, é muitissimo mais comum dizer escritório de advogados; o gabinete, mais propriamente, é a sala onde o advogado trabalha.

Um abraço

Carfer


----------



## ceballos

Obrigado Carfer,
Antes pelo contrário, é para mim uma oportunidade única ter pessoas que me ajudem com a língua portuguesa. Não sei se dei erros muitas vezes com os dois primeiros casos, mas com o terceiro, meu Deus, sempre disse "gabinete de advogados", agora já sei como é que é.
Agradecida mais uma vez.


----------



## coquis14

Outsider said:


> Bienvenido al foro. Aunque su portugués se entiende bien, hice unas correcciones a su mensaje.


Agradezco el tiempo ,creia que la expresión "tener algo sabido" tambien existia en portugués

Lo peor fue que le puse acento a *que* dos veces


----------



## jelulu

Hola... 

Quisiera saber que formas conocen ustedes para decir " estágio" en español, pues sé que es variable,d e acuerdo con la localidad.
Gracias!


----------



## Vanda

Jelulu, não se esqueça de fazer uma busca, sobre a sua dúvida, primeiro no fórum.
Veja as respostas acima.


----------



## acojpa

Olá!

E como diferenciar "*becario*" de "*prácticas*"?
Fui preencher um formulário aqui na web e, em "tipo de contratación", havia as duas opções!
Na verdade, eu queria dizer que era *estagiário remunerado*. Sendo que imagino que "becario" sirva por, exemplo, como bolsista de especializações, pós-graduações nesse caso... Será?
Por favor, ajudem-me!

Obrigado!

...

Hola

Como diferenciar "becario" de "prácticas"?
Yo estaba completando un formulario aquí en la 'web' y, en "tipo de contratación", tenía las dos opciones!
En la realidad, quería decir que fue pasante remunerado. Imagino que "becario" sirve, en neste caso, para estudiantes de postgrado...
Ayuda, por favor!

Gracias!


----------



## coquis14

Bem-vindo Acojpaç

Não tem que diferenciar coisa nenhuma , são a mesma coisa.Não faço idéia porque a web tem as duas opções , podería mandar um e-mail para eles perguntado?

Abraços,


----------



## elias.ana

En Venezuela también se dice 'pasante' y 'pasantía'. La diferencia entre el estudiante en prácticas y el becario es que éste tiene una 'beca' para sus gastos. Sería lo que en Portugal se dice 'estágio profissional'


----------

